# rocky and nicky



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

this is 2 pics of my cats, rocky, the siamese and nicky, the black bombay cat. nicky is over 1 yr, rocky over 1.5 yrs ..



>


[quote







][/quote]


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, they are gorgeous.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Pretty kitties!


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

*sleep time*

we are tired-



>





>


SORRY ABOUT SIZE, STILL TRYING TO FIGURE THE CAMERA OUT


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

*better pics*

resized pics



>


----------

